# G'day from Downunder



## The Old Ram-Australia (Apr 16, 2015)

Its been quite some time since I have visited here and a lot has happened down here on the farm.I see a lot of the old names are still around.Those of you who remember our discussions may be interested in having a look at these two sites.

http://www.linkedin.com/groups?home...&trk=eml-grp-sub&fromEmail=&ut=2OLKDghsE5nRQ1

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665

I hope to be able to return more often and engage in the topics.T.O.R.


----------

